# Box of old hubs



## Classicriders (Dec 15, 2022)

Atherton, New Departure hubs.  All for one money.


----------



## Classicriders (Dec 15, 2022)

Box keeps growing.  Just added two Bendix 2 speeds and ND model C guts.


----------



## rustyjones (Dec 15, 2022)

60...


----------



## Classicriders (Dec 15, 2022)

Deal


----------



## MonkeyWrenching (Dec 15, 2022)

Great deal


----------



## Classicriders (Dec 15, 2022)

Christmas time


----------

